# Prized Coca-Cola bottle



## norflo2norcal (Apr 18, 2011)

My most prized bottle is not the oldest, and not my favorite style (I like milk bottles), but it came from my home town, and that's why I love it.

http://soulsurvivor08.blogspot.com/2010/04/my-favorite-bottle.html


----------



## carobran (Jun 13, 2011)

wish i had some from my hometown,i also like milks


----------

